# Boxer Kenny Lane



## crushing (Aug 20, 2008)

> Kenny Lane, a three-time world-title challenger and World Boxing Hall of Fame inductee from Muskegon, died Tuesday of a heart attack while playing golf.
> 
> He was 76.


 
http://www.mlive.com/boxing/index.ssf/2008/08/former_muskegon_boxer_lane_die.html
http://blog.mlive.com/chronicle/2008/08/muskegon_boxing_legend_kenny_l.html

My Dad used to live and work in Grand Rapids, Michigan and has told me a few times about going down to the gym to watch Kenny Lane train.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 22, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 22, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 22, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2008)

:asian:


----------

